# Dog in the house



## gthomson

I'm curious how you deal with dogs in the house during work done by others that will need access to a lot of area for a week.
I have a company replacing A/C (central with outside compressor), furnace (moving to garage from inside closet), and water heater change to 
tankless (to move it over so there's room for the furnace there.) New ducting and one additional duct/vent. It's a small house - 930sqft.
I'll be home until about 1pm during the time each day. They'll lock up after that.
I have almost nothing material of value to steal here, except for power tools, which I'll look to do something with.

It's estimated it will take 4-5 days. Each day I'll be gone from about 1:30pm and on.

What would you, as a home owner, do with your pooch during that time?
And what would you, as a person doing the HVAC/WH work expect to be done with him?
He's a great pooch, but really doesn't like other people in his house.

I'm taking him to mom's for the week - he's good there, and the people doing the work are then good, and no worries on doors left open, bites, etc...

But I'm curious what others do, and what the expections are for people doing the work are as well.

My thoughts... take him to a good place that I trust he'll be well.
And that then lets the people doing the work focus on doing a really good job on it, without my pooch barking at them and distracting them.
And no worries on leaving things with them to lock up after they leave.

I'm also interested in horror stories gone wrong, though.
I've had a couple times that people left my side gates open, and my pooch got out with only one more house length to go before he was to a 
very busy street. That could end very badly.

I feel it's on the HO to make sure things are good in this area now.
But I also feel like there needs to be more awareness on the service provider side (HVAC, plumber, electrical, gas, termite tenters, etc...) to 
so that they close up anything they opened up while there. If they don't have pets, they don't seem to realize the importance on this for those that do.

Any thoughts on this?

It seems pretty common sense to me. But I've had 3 incidents in the past 6 months where service providors didn't think in this way.
And I've only had 3 times when I had service providors/quoters out where it mattered, so it's not looking good.
And all three times, gates were left open, and once I didn't even know they were to be there (gas company.)

Sorry if this sounds like a rant.
I'm looking more for how you go about these things, or expect things to happen on the HO side as well as on the SP side.
But, yeah... end of rant


----------



## SPS-1

I recently visited a house that was under construction. In one room was set up basically 4 walls of fencing. Contactor explained to that is where the owner puts his puppy when he comes to visit. (owner lived basically next door, so I guess he visited often --- not sure why he couldn't simply leave the puppy at home)


----------



## BayouRunner

I’m supposed to be retired but I still run a few calls during the week. My dog goes pretty much wherever I go. Of course I can’t bring him in the customers but he stays in the truck. Roll all the windows down, open the sunroof and back window. It actually stays pretty cool. Sometimes I’ll leave it run. He comes to the office too. I did have someone deliver materials once to the house and was having vinyl siding put up on the barn. Well they left the gate open and the horse got out. Nothing really happened but I wasn’t real pleased


----------



## de-nagorg

20- some years ago, the POCO meter reader was out , reading meters.

Parked his truck in my drive, entered my fenced yard, read mine, left the gate open and walked a couple hundred yards over to the neighbors to read theirs.


He got back and I was standing in front of his truck with a lecture about closing gates after using them, He got mad, and went over and kicked mt gate closed, except it has to be closed by lifting the latch, so he had to do it again.

I told him that I was displeased with his attitude and was reporting him to his supervisor.

He left in a huff, I called POCO, told them my story, turns out he had called his supervisor too. 

Supervisor came out, looked the situation over, said that I was totally right, and that he had little dogs too, and wanted his gates closed at all times too. 

Next day, I had a new RF meter that they can read from a half mile away, no extra charge, so the meter reader never has to come in my yard again. 

Used to have to confine the little ones in a bedroom with a closed door, when there was a furnace installer, or plumber at the water heater.

But now that they are all buried in my private pet cemetery, there is no need. 


ED


----------



## stick\shift

> He... really doesn't like other people in his house


I quit reading at that point. The dog will need to be kept somewhere away from the workers. Whether that's not even in the house in the first place is your call.


----------



## mark sr

Situations can be different, I've done paint touch up where the dog/cat was allowed to run free while I worked and there were no issues but generally they just get in the way. Most folks with either put them in a cage or a room that has nothing to do with the work being done.


Yrs ago I had to touch up some repairs on a new condo. The super told me I'd have to come back another day because the lady had a cat that didn't like men. I promptly gave him a hard time for being scared of a little ol cat .... so we went in and I started touching up the walls when I heard a commotion. He was in the next room defending himself with a broom. We had to leave and I had to make a special trip across town to do 10-15 minutes of painting after the cat was secured in another room.


----------



## chandler48

I understand busy streets and dangers to the pets, and can't offer much more than has been given. Protect your animals and, for liability purposes, protect your workers.

We are fortunate in that we live off the beaten path and back up to the Chattahoochee National Forest, where there is NOTHING. When we have large installations we know the dogs are hankering to run, so we just let them out and they venture up the mountains for an hour or so, then they return home and lay down exhausted and don't bother people. They have a dog door, so they can access the house if they want.


----------



## gthomson

stick\shift said:


> I quit reading at that point. The dog will need to be kept somewhere away from the workers. Whether that's not even in the house in the first place is your call.


I totally agree with this one.
With the work being done, they'll be all over this place.
I'm taking him to mom's house for the week.
He's not vicious and has never bit any one as far as I know, but he was living under a bridge at 2yo, so anybody's guess what happened before.
He's a happy pooch - 



But he's very protective of his castle here.
It's not in the best interest of any of us - me, Chipper my pooch, and/or the people doing the work, to think he should be here next week.


----------



## gthomson

mark sr said:


> they just get in the way.


That's what I was thinking.
I want the people focused on doing a good job, not on dealing with outside distractions - my pooch.


----------



## de-nagorg

Good for you, adopting him from a life under a bridge. 

It shows that you are a compassionate person, with a golden heart.


ED


----------



## Mystriss

Yeah if you're not going to be there to keep your pups under your eyes and pooch from underfoot (and out of the paint trays) I'd put them somewhere. Our dogs were kennel trained and never minded being sent to their boxes. Used to amuse me because they were so used to it that I'd always know when the mailman was dropping off a package as all three dogs would get up, stretch, and flop in their kennels when they heard the truck in the driveway heh


----------



## Colbyt

I always confine mine when workers need to be in the house. They don't want or need the distraction.


----------



## BayouRunner

I went on a service call and my son and daughter were with me. Both In thirties. The lady had a dog and it bit my son on the back of the leg. Punctured skin, really nothing serious. He needed something else from the back of the truck. We had spoke to her about the dog biting but she was in complete denial. When he went back I handed him a heavy flashlight. Told him to womp him on the head if the dog came near again. My daughter and I both laughed when we heard the yelp. He got what we needed and we moved on. She wasn’t concerned about the dog at all. It’s best to put him up. People really don’t know what their dogs will do when they are not there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomsDave

Okay.

Dogs are territorial. But they're still dogs and "dumb animals" and you can't reason with them.

You love them, and they love you, oh yeah. 

I had the friendliest dog on Earth, and it was clear that not everyone wanted to be licked skinless by her.

Want the work done? Please confine the dogs. Some of the workers may be allergic (to dog hair as well to ivory teeth). Nothing personal to the owner or the dogs.

I mean, if the dog bites, dear god. Dear god. Whoa, that dog looks nasty, ain't comin'. 

That some of you tried anyway, is a tribute to - something. Maybe tenacity?

THAT SAID, I've locked horns with those who disagree, and who can't get the work done.


----------



## Mystriss

Yeah and do keep in mind, it's not worth the risk either. Some places if your dog bites anyone they put it to sleep...


----------



## DoomsDave

Mystriss said:


> Yeah and do keep in mind, it's not worth the risk either. Some places if your dog bites anyone they put it to sleep...


And, even if your dog isn't "destroyed" your wallet might be. We're liable for the torts of our animals.

Dogs are torts waiting to happen, especially large, scary looking ones.


----------



## gthomson

Now that I think about it...

I had somebody driving by picking up scrap metal a few months ago, so I flagged them down as I had a few pieces they could have.
He was trying to convince me to let him also take an old A/C condenser that was piped into the garage - only the fan worked, but that was still useful, so I didn't want it taken.

Saw the guy's eyes get really big.
And then heard Chipper my pooch barking coming from the back side of house, and here he comes down the side of the house - and for a somewhat small pup, he's got a very deep/loud bark, and some big choppers. So he can look pretty scary coming towards you if he wants to.

Turned around - man that guy was gone quick as lightning. Guess he didn't want the A/C box quite that bad 

But then we go out to mom's, and her tiny little white fluffball Maltese just bosses him around all over the place. But it's her house, so he abides by her rules.

I can feel him cursing me right now for leaving him with her for a week 
But all is good, and everybody's safe, and the work is going well.


----------



## DoomsDave

Maybe another way to deal with this is to frame the arguments like you might if an owner insists on letting little children play in or near the work area.

Most of the time, people either move the little ones away when the work starts, or do it immediately if you ask them to. Johnny or Janey can't read and become an MD, if he or she's flattened by a tree.

But some people, and I've seen it with my own eyes, just don't have a problem with little ones in the workspace while some guys and gals are cutting down big trees. :vs_mad: Or breaking up concrete. :surprise:

I've found that the safety angle eventually prevails if you push it enough. A shame you have to, but there's a lot that's not good out there.

Maybe for dogs, too.


----------



## mark sr

Back in the 70s I was working for a drunk and we were repainting the interior of a house. The customer had a small dog. My drunk boss knocked over a can of paint onto the carpet, he quickly grabbed up the dog, slung him into the paint and started chasing the dog thru the house cussing as he went. She apologized for her dog knocking over the paint, I cleaned up the mess the best I could. I didn't say anything because I needed my paycheck. I didn't work for him long.


----------



## StGeorgeClean

Yeah, if you're dog doesn't like other people in "his" house (lol, we have a dog and know how that goes!) then you've got issues. You're going to have to put him elsewhere! I run a ************and occasionally need to have someone go into my house to grab something for a job I'm doing. My dog goes CRAZY! But that's only a drop off. I can't imagine how hard it would be if it was something where someone had to be in my house with my dog for hours!!!


----------



## gthomson

All went well - with the pooch out to stay with mom for the week. They were here for 5 days and all doors open, side gate open, up and down in attic quite a bit, and they were here for a couple hours after I'd leave for the day each of the days. Would have been a major nightmare for me and them if having to deal with the pooch the whole time. 

But we are both loving the new A/C, etc... now that the hot times are coming back to SoCal for the summer . Last summer was rough (no pun intended) for both of us.


----------



## MiaMiaa

I take my dog to my grandma. She lives not far from me and it is great.


----------



## bubbler

Pets need to be either well confined, or removed, when work is getting done.

Leave notes on doors/gates that need to be kept closed, especially if they used to contain the animal.

Contractors are there to work, and while they should respect your home, we as consumers need to recognize that they need to be able to do their job -- leaving doors/gates open might be needed to make the work happen reasonably.

As an interesting aside (to me anyway), several years ago I was having work done and warned the contractors that my two cats are closed up in the bedroom, so please don't open that door, and if you do make sure to keep the cats in. I went off to work, I get back and the contractors were packing up and one of them says "oh, hey, we didn't let him out, but we found your cat on the porch -- he must have escaped, but don't worry, we brought him inside" -- I went in and opened the bedroom door to find my two kitties on the bed, safe and sound, and I figured maybe wind blew the door open or it wasn't fully latched before... turned and walked to the kitchen, then did a double take when I saw a random cat just chilling on my couch... I guess the contractors saw a cat on the porch, figured it was mine, and brought it in! 😄


----------



## NightNovel

I had a dog for a while, i gave it to my friend. I was working for 8 hours a day and i'm alone, so the dog had fun with my furniture, sofa and so on. Depends on a dog, but i don't recommend if you have work day


----------



## ktkelly

I've had clients with dogs of all sizes, and never had an incident.


Cats seem to stay hiding away, so no problem there.




Getting paid by the hour, so sitting on the floor playing with the dog is fine by me...:biggrin2:


----------



## CoolYeah

I built a doghouse in the yard, where the dog usually stayed, and the food was nearby, and the dog seemed to like it very much, so I didn't have to worry about his disturbance when I was working.If it's a doghouse, it might be tethered to an open space in the house while working, allowing space for each other and keeping the dogs out of my sight.


----------



## Old Thomas

Wife is allergic to everything. I am lucky that I don’t have to sleep in the barn. Her only demands are no animals in the house and no camping. Either are, in her mind, reason for divorce or castration, maybe both.


----------



## fireguy

"Used to have to confine the little ones in a bedroom with a closed door, when there was a furnace installer, or plumber at the water heater.

But now that they are all buried in my private pet cemetery, there is no need."

Are you talking children, in-laws or animals? As a former paper boy, I do not trust any animals not to bite.


----------



## de-nagorg

fireguy said:


> "Used to have to confine the little ones in a bedroom with a closed door, when there was a furnace installer, or plumber at the water heater.
> 
> But now that they are all buried in my private pet cemetery, there is no need."
> 
> Are you talking children, in-laws or animals? As a former paper boy, I do not trust any animals not to bite.


That is self evident, in "pet cemetery", you can't bury humans legally in your yard.

Even the "in-laws".:biggrin2:

I have observed delivery personnel, deliberately aggravate dogs, then wonder why the dog hates them. 





ED


----------



## mark sr

Old Thomas said:


> Wife is allergic to everything. I am lucky that I don’t have to sleep in the barn. Her only demands are no animals in the house and no camping. Either are, in her mind, reason for divorce or castration, maybe both.



My wife also has a lot of allergies including pet dander BUT she'll say it's cold outside let the cat in. If the cat comes in she'll enjoy it being in the house [never overnight] but then the next morning she'll tell me _don't let that cat back in the house again!!_ Give it a week and repeat :wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg

mark sr said:


> My wife also has a lot of allergies including pet dander BUT she'll say it's cold outside let the cat in. If the cat comes in she'll enjoy it being in the house [never overnight] but then the next morning she'll tell me _don't let that cat back in the house again!!_ Give it a week and repeat :wink2:


That is one of the reasons that you love her so.

Kind hearted ladies can't be beat.

ED 

Oh: that sounds brutal, I mean to say that they are the best things that a man can find.


----------

